# JTable Rahmen ausblenden



## Guest (12. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum JTable. Ich habe eine Tabelle in einem ScrollPane. Ich möchte jetzt gerne die Ränder der Tabelle nicht haben. Wie bekomme ich es weg? Hier mal Code-Schnipsel:

```
...
JScrolPane scroller = new JScrollPane();
JTable myTable = new JTable();
// Jetzt kommt normalerweise jede Menge Tabellenkonfiguration wie Model etc setzen
...
// Funzt net
scroller.setBorder(null);
myTable.setBorder(null);
...
scroller.getViewport().add(myTable, null);  
...
```
Kann mir wer helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Guest (12. Jun 2007)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jun 2007)

.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder()); ?


----------

